# New TT owner



## steveloft (May 11, 2009)

Afternoon Lofty here

i've just brought an Audi TT 3.2 DSG , got it on friday , its a proper nice motor and i cant wait to join in any rallys or shows going on. i'm new to this so any tips or help would be great,

nice to meet you all , chat soon
lofty


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

hello there, im new myself so welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

steveloft said:


> Afternoon Lofty here
> 
> i've just brought an Audi TT 3.2 DSG , got it on friday , its a proper nice motor and i cant wait to join in any rallys or shows going on. i'm new to this so any tips or help would be great,
> 
> ...


Hi Steve 
Welcome to the forum. Which Mark did you get the MK1 or MK2? Where abouts are you based... there is normally plenty of meets going on. keep an eye on the "Events" section


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you arewanting to come to lots of meets then I am sure youwill want to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SazTT21 said:


> hello there, im new myself so welcome


Welcome aboard! 

From Walsall huh?

What do you know about MIJ Performance and where in town can I get wireless internet?

I'm in for a full day there and last time it rained all day and no internet!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

